# The Official Eastern Ontario Trash Talk Thread



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Geez....first post was edited. 

I hope you did not spell the word "Suck" wrong on the first try.......!!!!!


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Too funny


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

That was the whole point glad you got it


----------



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

Well why not trash talk is easy behind a keyboard so I say I'm the best shot on here.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Learn how two spull. Jeesshhh!


----------



## Stickchuker (Jun 12, 2008)

Trash talk eastern Ontario? I was raised not to tease or malign those who haven't a chance. 


If life gives you melons......your dyslexic.


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Everyone will bow to my supreme authority!


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh behold its the almighty Crashman JKin P

i wounder if i'm able to carry water to all the shooters that are better then me this year eh


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*whos got melons*

i like melons!!!!!!!!!!!!:flame:


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

hotwheels said:


> i like melons!!!!!!!!!!!!:flame:


I am not sure if it was life or your diet that gave you the melons Tink :wink:

Long time no see, how are ya?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

well you guys trash talking... nows the chance to prove who`s top gun.. at my tourny july 30th and 31 2011.. with a guaranteed 1000 dollar payout in the cash class AN PRIZE CAN GROW DEPENDING ON NUMBER PF SHOOTER... this is a charity shoot so proceeds go to the hospitals in the neighborhood.. and the best part is I`m peer grouping the cash shooters all together so there is no creative scoring.. lol lol THE PRESSURES ON 500 first 300 second 200 third .... now I want to see faces to all these names on here.. you`ve got 6 months to practice........ TED


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Hey Ted, I have a question concerning your charity shoot. Why are you topping up the cash prize, if you get lots of shooters, instead of giving that money to the Hospitals in your area? With all the government cutbacks they need the money more than your cash class.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Actually bill its not topped up its a guaranteed 1000 like I said in other posts the more money shooters over a certain number then the money goes into the pot.. I did mention this at the tournaments so the guys know they could go home with a fair chunk.. that is why heavily advertised already .. and 400 fliers out and printed.. hope you can make it ..sorry to hear about your shoulder .... the cash shooter number of entries will determine the winnings...


----------



## Robb771 (Aug 28, 2010)

Ok hotwheels, you want trash talk......I had to move to Saskatchewan to get some real competition on the range, even my wife's better than you guys.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Robb771 said:


> Ok hotwheels, you want trash talk......I had to move to Saskatchewan to get some real competition on the range, even my wife's better than you guys.


Ouch...Dem be fightin words...LOL!!!


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Stop it i'm gonna cry she was out last night and we missed ya bud
When you comming back home


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Easy there big guy, I'll get you a tissue....anyone got a bed sheet??


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Can I talk on here or ?:ban:


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

DODGE-3D said:


> Can I talk on here or ?:ban:


Depends...you have any land we can hunt up there? JK!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Just a bit here is my Muzzleloader deer from this year,and my bear.Oh I also shot 2 turkeys in the spring and 1 in the fall.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Very nice sir. Did you take the bear in your area?


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

About 3hrs from home.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> Very nice sir. Did you take the bear in your area?


That don't sound like trash talk to me! It does sound like something though........



How's that for talkin' some trash!!!!!:wink:


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

JDoupe said:


> That don't sound like trash talk to me! It does sound like something though........
> 
> 
> 
> How's that for talkin' some trash!!!!!:wink:


LOL! You're right. LOL!
You call that a bear? Looks like a cub!
Nice turkey...I've seen pigeons bigger than that.


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

I'm not much of a trash talker, but I do have a question... Why do so many people post pictures of gun kills on an archery forum? I honestly don't understand.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Rampant said:


> I'm not much of a trash talker, but I do have a question... Why do so many people post pictures of gun kills on an archery forum? I honestly don't understand.


?????????????? i'm waiting LOL


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

hotwheels said:


> Stop it i'm gonna cry she was out last night and we missed ya bud
> When you comming back home


Hmmm...trash talk? NOT! ...So let me get this "straight" you miss you bud so much that you almost cried and want him to come home? Dude!!! Dude!?!?!? *DUDE!?!?!!?*
I kid I kid...I joke I joke...well not really. That's just plain creepy...Tinker. Did I read your signature correctly? TINKER?
Let's take it up a notch. Let the games begin.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

:ban: Me!


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

u think im weird u should meet 3--d lol
how i got tinker for a nick name is a long story and never to be placed on AT


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

hotwheels said:


> u think im weird u should meet 3--d lol
> how i got tinker for a nick name is a long story and never to be placed on AT


Tinker,

There's an excellent video clip on you-tube of your younger days in archery. By any chance did the nick stem from it? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqW58_DCeo0


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

keep trying funny though


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Nah, Tinker doesn't shoot the troop leader in the head, he shoots the ATV in the gas tank! :mg:


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

No it was the two up seat thank u

3--d care to comment!!!!!!!


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Opps! My bad, still shot the ATV! I've shot some stupid stuff in my day--don't worry about that scar buddy it will heal over and no one will see it if you wear a hoody all the time!--but never my ATV!


----------



## puddle jumper (Dec 25, 2010)

Rampant said:


> I'm not much of a trash talker, but I do have a question... Why do so many people post pictures of gun kills on an archery forum? I honestly don't understand.


Was wondering the same thing.!!!!
I guess with a bow it's to hard.....


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*nice bear Danny*









Sorry ...i just couldnt resist guys
Looks like one of those rare Tinker Bears


Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

You are goof Andy.:darkbeer:


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

puddle jumper said:


> Was wondering the same thing.!!!!
> I guess with a bow it's to hard.....


I put them on here all the time for people to see ,if you don't like it too bad.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*Tinker Bear*



DODGE-3D said:


> You are goof Andy.:darkbeer:


You got to admit....its a little funny...LOL...:wink::wink:


Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Nice animals. I like to see firearms on archerytalk.lol jk


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

That is one ugly critter

Hey Andy: maybe you can quit your day job and work fulltime for the tabloids. You've got National Enquirer reporter talent


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Lol


----------



## puddle jumper (Dec 25, 2010)

DODGE-3D said:


> I put them on here all the time for people to see ,if you don't like it too bad.


Who knows one day they might change it to " Rifle talk"
but right now it's archerytalk.....


----------

